# Lightning Triggers



## toodamnice (Jan 31, 2014)

I am not sure if this is the right spot for this post. Moderators please feel free to move it if it is not in the right spot.

I am wanting to get a trigger before the spring storm season and I need some advice. I am tired of putting 100s of clicks on my camera just to catch 2 or 3 daytime bolts.

Does anyone here use a lightning trigger? If so what brand do you have? Any tips for usage?

This is the one that I am looking at now:

http://www.lightningtrigger.com/ < the version IV.

Does anyone have this model?

Thanks,

Chris


----------



## joshmurrah (Jan 31, 2014)

I kickstarter'd Triggertrap's new hardware based platform, so that's what I'm waiting on for this year. 

Their new stuff coming out has modules, will do sound/light/lasertrip/motion, all in separate chain able modules.

I'm a little confused tho... are light-based triggers fast enough to open the shutter/mechanics AND still get a good shot? 

I know with the sound-based photography triggering I'm doing, all the mechanical stuff is too slow, so I have to open the shutter beforehand and trigger to flashes instead.

Is a lightening strike much more than 50ms?


----------



## Marsu42 (Jan 31, 2014)

toodamnice said:


> I am wanting to get a trigger before the spring storm season and I need some advice. I am tired of putting 100s of clicks on my camera just to catch 2 or 3 daytime bolts.



How about using Magic Lantern and the bolt_rec module  ... cost: zero, and it's a dedicated software solution for triggering your camera on lightning bolts: http://www.magiclantern.fm/forum/index.php?topic=6303.0


----------

